# I am a heavy vaper, and I want to know if it's dangerous to be a passive vaper.



## lisalee3210 (25/10/22)

I vape at least 2ml of vape juice a day and I worry about the vapor is dangerous for the people around me. And I searched in google using the search terms "
Is it Dangerous to Be a Passive Vape Smoker?". I would like to know other friends' thoughts on this topic also. Because I really care about the people around me. They're my family and friends.​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (25/10/22)

You are right to be concerned. Treat it as if you were smoking. Go outside, don't vape close to them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/22)

I think second hand vapour from a Vaping device is less harmful than second hand smoke from a cigarette

but still, for those who don’t vape or smoke near you, rather vape away from them or outside like @Stranger suggests above

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/10/22)

According to the NHS, vapibg is at least 90% safer than smoking and second hand smoking increases risks for cancer and Cardiovascular disease by around 30%. So if you do the maths right, the risk of second hand vaping is about 3% higher than the general population. The risk is low but, it's not low anymore if you're part of the 3%!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (25/10/22)

lisalee3210 said:


> I vape at least 2ml of vape juice a day and I worry about the vapor is dangerous for the people around me. And I searched in google using the search terms "
> Is it Dangerous to Be a Passive Vape Smoker?". I would like to know other friends' thoughts on this topic also. Because I really care about the people around me. They're my family and friends.​


My personal opinion is be considerate. Some people like the smell of some flavours and find others offensive. I vape and still don't like the smell of some vape flavours others are vaping. I also find it annoying if you go to a function and the toilets are a bit away from where the function is taking place and you have to walk through a cloud of someone else's vape outside because they feel they have done their bit and gone outside but are chucking clouds like there is no tomorrow. If it bugs me and I vape one can only imagine what it's like for someone who neither smokes or Vapes. Especially when you consider the fact that they most likely have only read or heard all the false negatives about Vaping.
PS. 2ml a day is not a heavy Vaper. I have heard people talking of a 100ml bottle lasting 2 days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

